# WrtProc.exe and WrtMon



## Champ24

I am brand new to these forums and from reading all of the guides i am inspired to clean up my computer...now i have shut down many processes when i came across WrtProc.exe and WrtMon.exe in task manager they are found in C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\x64\3 as well i have also found in startup on msconfig "NsWrtMon Application" it says the manufacturer is unknown, in task manager they appear under my user name and not under system or network...i was wondering if anyone can tell me what these applications are if i need them.

Thanks


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

WrtProc.exe: Printer driver (*link*)



From *http://www.vistax64.com/vista-security/102593-what-wrtproc-exe.html*


> This is installed by Presto PageManager which is bundled with Canon Scanners. You can prevent it starting up by using (start, run) MSCONFIG and unchecking WRTMON in the startup items tab. It may affect the printing in Presto PageManager - I have yet to check that.
> 
> It has a side effect. If you are using the AT&T or BT Yahoo Browser and WRTMON is allowed to start up, typing into any of the search boxes or web email replies slows to a crawl.
> 
> It is safe to let ZoneAlarm to allow it providing you have Presto PageManager installed. If you don't, you need to find out what installed it.


From *http://www.file.net/process/wrtmon.exe.html*


> Description: *WrtMon.exe is located in a subfolder of C:\Windows\System32. The file size on Windows XP is 20480 bytes.*
> File WrtMon.exe is a file without information about the maker of this file. The program has no visible window. WrtMon.exe is located in the Windows folder, but it is not a Windows core file. The program is loaded during the Windows boot process (see Registry key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Run, HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ SOFTWARE \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Run). WrtMon.exe is not a Windows system file.


----------

